# Weird problem with notifications....



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Can anyone help with this weird problem....

I have requested "topic reply" notifications of a few threads to my e-mail address, but recently I have been getting double notifications of each new message.  

A couple of boards I have "new topic" notifications and I only get one of those, it is just the "topic reply" that I am getting double of!

Anyone else had this or can offer any suggestions?

Sue


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Sue, 

You are probably best off sending a message to Helpdesk...


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought about that Siobhan, but thought I would check with people here if it was something really simple that I was doing wrong - don't want to bother Tony if it is something trivial! 

Sue


----------

